# Optimale Gewichtsverteilung Boot und Trailer



## Forester FXT (28. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Leute..

Stehe gerade vor der Frage wie die Optimale Verteilung für Batterien auf dem Boot ist.. Auch geht es darum was ist Optimal für den Hänger (Achse)..

Habe jetzt 2 Batterien zu je 27 Kg vorne im Bug und will halt gerne noch eine 3 Verbauen...

Aber jetzt weiß ich nicht so recht wohin...

Hatte auch schon die Idee das Castingdeck bis zur Bootsmitte zur Verlängern und die Batterien dann genau auf die Achse des Trailers zu setzten...

Oder halt eine im Bug eine in der Mitte und eine am Heck...

Mein Boot ist 370 cm lang.. Trailer ist ein Harbeck...

Vorteil vom längerem Deck ist mehr Stauraum am Boot und neue Elektronik...

Danke


----------



## Aal_Willi (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Optimale Gewichtsverteilung Boot und Trailer*

Die Achse Deines Hänges müsste mit Bügelschellen am
Rahmen befestigt sein.
Also baust Du Dein Boot so aus wie es sein muss und 
wie Du es haben möchtest.
DANACH misst man die Stützlast welche sich vorne an
der Deichsel ergeben hat und kann diese dann durch ver-
schieben der Achse so einstellen wie es benötigt wird.

#h


----------



## Forester FXT (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Optimale Gewichtsverteilung Boot und Trailer*

Nee meine Achse ist Fest.. Die kann ich nicht verschieben...

Habe jetzt mal das Gewicht Ermittelt mit einer Personenwaage ..                      1. Ohne Batterien  32 kg                                                                                   2. Mit 2 Batterien im Bug 57 kg.                                                                              3. Mit 2 Batterien im Bug und eine im Heck 32,5 Kg.                                    4. Mit 2 Batterien im Bug und eine im Heck plus Bugmotor 45 Kg.        Somit ist klar das ich noch eine ins Heck packen werde...


----------



## Aal_Willi (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Optimale Gewichtsverteilung Boot und Trailer*

Alles im grünen Bereich würde ich sagen.

Aber man muss auch schauen wie sich die geplante Gewichtsverteilung dann auf das Verhalten des Bootes im Wasser auswirkt - das kann dann Änderungen nötig machen.
Aber ich denke das berücksichtigst Du schon.

Gruss #h


----------



## gründler (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Optimale Gewichtsverteilung Boot und Trailer*

Ja so nen Teleskoptrailer ist schon was feines möchte meinen auch nicht mehr umtauschen gegen meinen alten mit fester Achse.

#h


----------



## Dieter02 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Optimale Gewichtsverteilung Boot und Trailer*

Ich empfehle dir das du deine Batterien erstmal nur so befestigst das du damit fahren kannst.
Ich vermute das du nur elektrisch fähsrt ?
Versuche mal die Gewichtsverteilung auf dem Wasser zu bestimmen.
Also damit auf dem Wasser testen.
Du kannst dein Boot ja bestimmt auf dem Trailer vor bzw. zurück setzen um deine Stützlast zu optimieren.


----------



## eiswerner (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Optimale Gewichtsverteilung Boot und Trailer*

Hallo,
ich würde die Batterien grundsätzlich in den Kofferraum des Zugfahrzeuges laden, schon mal weil sie im Fahrzeug weniger Schläge bekommen als im Bootsanhänger,
 was der Lebensdauer der Batterie zugutekommt.

     Gruß Werner


----------

